# AMD PCI Express Filter und PCI Bus Treiber erfordert manuelle Aktualisierung!



## Netboy (17. Oktober 2013)

Gelöscht


----------



## koe80 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD PCI Express Filter und PCI Bus Treiber erfordert manuelle Aktualisierung !!!*

Vielen Dank.

Trotz immer aktuellen Treiber war bei mir noch der ( 3GIO ) Filter Eintrag zu finden.

Nach dem Update steht nun der PCI-Bus Eintrag.

Gibt es hier zu ein Changelog welche Verbesserungen oder Änderungen dieser Treiber enthält?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD PCI Express Filter und PCI Bus Treiber erfordert manuelle Aktualisierung !!!*

Interessant zu wissen wäre, ob diese Maßnahme die Leistung erhöht.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## drebbin (17. Oktober 2013)

Raff, jetzt tue bitte nicht so als ob dich das nicht selber reizen würde


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD PCI Express Filter und PCI Bus Treiber erfordert manuelle Aktualisierung !!!*

Klar, nur habe ich gerade genug anderen Kram zu tun. 

MfG.
Raff


----------



## Jeretxxo (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD PCI Express Filter und PCI Bus Treiber erfordert manuelle Aktualisierung !!!*

Welche Vorteile oder gar Nachteile das mit sich bringt würde mich auch stark interessieren.


----------



## OctoCore (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD PCI Express Filter und PCI Bus Treiber erfordert manuelle Aktualisierung !!!*

Das ist eher eine INF-Problematik denke ich - also kosmetisch.
Hinter dem PCI-Bus sollte eigentlich wie üblich der pci.sys-Treiber von MS stehen.
Bei Intel-Systemen.

Der Artikel bezieht sich nur auf Boards mit AMD-Chipsatz - da mag es anders sein.

Nachtrag:
Ich erinnere mich noch finster an den 3gio-Filter/Treiber - aus den alten AGP- und PCIe-Zeiten. Als das noch alles am Chipsatz hing.
Die gute alte Zeit.
Die lebt wohl in aktuellen AMD-Systemen noch weiter.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD PCI Express Filter und PCI Bus Treiber erfordert manuelle Aktualisierung !!!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Interessant zu wissen wäre, ob diese Maßnahme die Leistung erhöht.


 Ich wäre über Leistungserhöhungen im einstelligen Prozentbereich überrascht. Es dürfte eher im Promillbereich liegen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## OctoCore (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD PCI Express Filter und PCI Bus Treiber erfordert manuelle Aktualisierung !!!*

Ich wäre über Leistungserhöhungen jeder Art überrascht.


----------



## XT1024 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD PCI Express Filter und PCI Bus Treiber erfordert manuelle Aktualisierung !!!*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Das ist eher eine INF-Problematik denke ich - also kosmetisch.
> Hinter dem PCI-Bus sollte eigentlich wie üblich der pci.sys-Treiber von MS stehen.
> Bei Intel-Systemen.
> 
> Der Artikel bezieht sich nur auf Boards mit AMD-Chipsatz - da mag es anders sein.


Hab nur kurz gesucht aber bei _denen_  gibts wohl tatsächlich andere Treiber:


AtiPcie.sys
AtiPcie64.sys



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ich wäre über Leistungserhöhungen jeder Art überrascht.


 Erhöhung oder Veränderung?  siehe AHCI
---
OT: Aber es wird mal Zeit für einen Artikel über den ominösen Intel-Chipsatztreiber. Wenn ich bei Problemen immer lese, dass der Chipsatztreiber _aktualisiert_ werden soll...


----------



## Skysnake (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD PCI Express Filter und PCI Bus Treiber erfordert manuelle Aktualisierung !!!*

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wo gerade das Problem ist, bzw was da gemacht werden soll?

Keine Ahnung, wie es unter Windows läuft, aber unter Linux ist eh alles von PCI abgeleitet. Da ist er eigentlich nur relevant, wenn man spezielle PCI-E Funktionen nutzt, ansonsten völlig egal. Ich denke unter Windows wird es genau so sein.


----------



## OctoCore (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD PCI Express Filter und PCI Bus Treiber erfordert manuelle Aktualisierung !!!*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Hab nur kurz gesucht aber bei _denen_
> Erhöhung oder Veränderung?  siehe AHCI


Das ist eine andere Baustelle.  Und am reinen Durchsatz ändert sich dadurch auch nix.
---


> OT: Aber es wird mal Zeit für einen Artikel über den ominösen Intel-Chipsatztreiber. Wenn ich bei Problemen immer lese, dass der Chipsatztreiber _aktualisiert_ werden soll...


 
Ja, die dubiosen "Treiber".  In den neuen InfUpdates steht auch nix Neues an Infs für alte Boards drin.
Aber es schadet nicht und gibt manchem ein gutes Gefühl.


----------



## zicco93 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD PCI Express Filter und PCI Bus Treiber erfordert manuelle Aktualisierung !!!*

Danke für das Update.

EDIT:
Ich hatte noch den 6.1.7601.17514 drauf.
Hab mal eben 2 OpenGL (hab leider DX vergessen in der Eile des Gefechts) Benchmarks gemacht, Mittelwert aus 5 Durchläufen:
Cinebench: Alt: 46,70        neu: 47,63
Furmark:    Alt: 3463         neu: 3461

Fazit: Es juckt mich echt dass ich keine DX Benches gemacht habe, um zu sehen dass es in anderen Fällen evtl. auch einen Leistungsanstieg gibt. Bin aber echt zu faul um den alten Treiber wieder zu installieren.


----------



## OctoCore (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD PCI Express Filter und PCI Bus Treiber erfordert manuelle Aktualisierung !!!*

Also keine Änderung.


----------



## DiZER (18. Oktober 2013)

kann mal einer unter DX11 testen?

bei mir gehts grad nicht, warte noch auf meine neue graka. 

mfg


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Oktober 2013)

DiZER schrieb:


> kann mal einer unter DX11 testen?
> 
> bei mir gehts grad nicht, warte noch auf meine neue graka.
> 
> mfg


 Meinst Du echt, das Ergebnis sieht anders aus, als unter DX9 oder DX10?


----------



## Rollora (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD PCI Express Filter und PCI Bus Treiber erfordert manuelle Aktualisierung !!!*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich wäre über Leistungserhöhungen im einstelligen Prozentbereich überrascht. Es dürfte eher im Promillbereich liegen, wenn überhaupt.


das wär dann nicht messbar bzw im Rahmen der Messtoleranz

aber FALLS es zu Leistungserhöhungen führen würde, würde AMD mehr Tamtam drum machen


----------



## Eiche (18. Oktober 2013)

Warum nicht einfach den sb-treiber nutzen  den es früher gab schliesslich geht es hier um einen 3jahre alten treiber und damals wahr der extra zum downloaden dafür allerdings gibt es ihn nicht mehr der teil stimmt  . 12.10 war auch der letzte für meine alte X1950GT    PS: ich wurde sagen das im gewissen rahmen normal ist das  man da ein bisschen friemeln darf ,ich konnte es bei meinem alten asus mainboard m4a88td-m-evo auch mit dem normalen catalyst aktualisieren, also als es zusammen gelegt wurde


----------



## Weapi (20. Oktober 2013)

Ein Update den PCI Treibers macht nur Sinn wenn man Probleme mit einem Gerät am Bus hat.


----------



## HazeBaze (17. Juni 2014)

Eine Frage:

Welchen (Bild) Eintrag muss ich hier aktualisieren?
Bin ein wenig verwirrt.
Möchte jetzt nicht irgendeinen aktualisieren und im nachhinein tut nichts mehr richtig.

MfG
HazeBaze


----------



## Festplatte (17. Juni 2014)

HazeBaze schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> 
> Welchen (Bild) Eintrag muss ich hier aktualisieren?
> Bin ein wenig verwirrt.
> ...


 
Den zweiten Eintrag.


----------

